# Malaysian police detain 'midget' gang



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia (AP) -- Malaysian police detained an eight-member gang of small-sized robbers dubbed the "midget gang," who allegedly confessed to committing 14 break-ins over the past three months, a news report said Thursday.
All the gang members, aged between 14 and 23 years, were diminutive, The Star newspaper said without saying whether they were dwarfs or just small.
Some of them who were less than 5 feet tall would be picked to squeeze through small openings into the houses they robbed in central Malaysia, The Star said.
Gang members confessed to their crimes when they were detained, according to the report.
The arrests came about after residents in a housing area alerted police after noticing the group loitering suspiciously in a field near their homes, Ampang district police chief Amer Awal was quoted as saying.
Amer and other senior officers were in a meeting Thursday morning and were unable to take phone calls to provide further details, his secretary said.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I would love to see those booking photos. LMAO.


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Midgets are useful in crime as shown in movies like "Little Man" and "Bad Santa"


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> Some of them who were less than 5 feet tall....


Is any Malaysian taller than 5 ft.?


----------

